# Type 1 Newbie



## RissyKay (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello, 

Well I was diagnosed in August (Type 1), I went to the doctors after feeling very unwell for 2 weeks. My mum kept telling me she thought it was diabetes and made me promise to ask the doc. When I asked him if I could have diabetes he giggled and said "No, not a chance" However the next day I collasped and went into a Diabetic Coma.. After a week in hospital I was allowed home. 

I managed to keep my levels stable for the first 3 weeks or so but now they are a bit higher... My hair has started coming out quite a lot and instead of dealing with it on my own I thought I would join a community of people who might understand a bit better than people who do not have diabetes. 

My other half has been amazing, but he can not truley understand what I am going through... Even though he tries very hard to.

Cheers for reading!


----------



## Steff (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi and a warm welcome to the forum RissyKay but sorry you have to be here and also sorry to hear about your stint in hopspital that must of been scary, its great your other half is supportive but like you say he can only empathise he will never truly know how you feel but its good to know you have a loving carig partner, dont be shy ask any questions that are on your mind we are a lovely bunch of people on here.What insulin regime are you on?.Ive had a few bouts of hair loss which I was told was down to stress it seems to be ok at the moment though.


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi Rissykay. Welcome 

Not a nice way to be introduced to diabetes for you 

Your GP sounds a bit unhelpful. I hope you're getting better treatment and advice now.

What sort of regime have they started you on  (eg. MDI/pump/etc)

It's great that your partner is supportive. If he wants to find out more or has questions of his own, he can join too. It's a tough condition to help with when you don't 'feel' what's happening.

Rob


----------



## Blythespirit (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi Rissy and welcome to the forums, although I'm sorry you had to be diagnosed to come and find us. Now you have you will find all the support and advice you need. I'm glad your OH is supportive. He'll get there so be patient with him!  Tell us more about yourself and ask about anything you are unsure of. We're not doctors but we have a wealth of experience between us and can usually come up with some answers. Take care and keep in touch. XXXXX


----------



## RissyKay (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm on the Basal Bolus Regimen, with Humalog and Lantus. It seems very flexible but sometimes it can be difficult to judge how much insulin to give myself! It's easy when the Carbs are on the package but if I have something from the canteen at work I struggle a bit!! I had a hospital appointment today and they suggested my hairloss is due to stress and the higher sugar levels I have been having.. It's all just very unreal, I think I need to get used to the fact that it is a lifelong condition because at the moment it feels like I'm just sick and going to get better lol.

I'm hoping that talking to other people who are going through the same thing as me will help though... It was my mum's suggestion and everyone knows mum is always right


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 11, 2011)

Good for mum ! 

As Steff said, stress can be a trigger for hairloss but I think there is a link with high BGs too, so hopefully that will improve on both counts.

Carb counting is always tricky, even when experienced, but you will get a good idea for it. I presume they've set you up with some ratios for carbs to units of humalog ?

If you find the ratios aren't working too well, don't be afraid to go back to them to discuss adjusting them. They never stay the same for too long and will change with exercise, illness, the seasons, etc.

Rob


----------



## RissyKay (Nov 11, 2011)

I hope so! I have enough money worries without having to buy wigs  

At the moment I'm on 1 unit for every 10 grams but they suggested today that I try to raise it slightly so will be trying that! I will just have to keep an eye on it! 

Thank you all for the warm welcome, I think I'm going to enjoy it here!! *Sits down comfortably*


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum RissyKay  

I had very thick hair until I went on to insulin then lost a lot and even my hairdresser noticed! It grew back after a few months which was a big relief!


----------



## RissyKay (Nov 11, 2011)

That is great to hear! (Not that you went through it, but that it came back lol) Thank you.. I have been trying to stay possitive but it can be difficult, thanks for the welcome


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi RissyKay, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear about your diagnosis - and the way you were diagnosed!  The good news is that you have been put on the most flexible insulin regime, although as you have observed it can be a bit tricky at times estimating the insulin. This will improve with experience, and also bear in mind that things like activity levels will also have an impact on your insulin sensitivity.

If you don't already have a copy, I would recommend getting Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults by Ragnar Hanas for a comprehensive and well-written guide to Type 1 (whatever your age!). Your other half will also find it very useful to gain an understanding of what it all entails and what to look out for. You might also be interested in Carbs & Cals & Protein & Fat Pocket Counter which many of our members have found is a great help when estimating carbs in food you haven't prepared yourself.

I look forward to hearing more from you


----------



## samade10 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi RissyKay, welcome to the forum. ive had type 1 diabetes for a looooooooooooooong time. its great on here for support and advice. anything you want to know or are not sure of just ask, some of these lovely people will help.


----------



## RissyKay (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for that I will look into both!! Any information I can learn is good!  

I'm sure you will get to know that I love talking! So you will deffinately hear from me!! hehe


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 11, 2011)

One more thing about ratio adjustments which they may have told you (if they know ).

Your ratios will be different (probably) through the day. So breakfast will be different to lunch and to tea. Don't worry if they aren't or they're wildly different to other people's.

We all have different metabolisms. Find yours and cherish them until they all change because it's raining or you're wearing different trousers.

Rob


----------



## Mark T (Nov 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forums RissyKay


----------



## buckmummy (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello and welcome,I think you will find that your hair will grow back once evrything settles down x


----------



## trophywench (Nov 11, 2011)

Hiya

You just replayed a video of me and my mum, pre-diagnosis in 1972.  Nah, don't be daft mother.  I think I'm just a bit tired and a bit run down (and drinking gallons and losing weight and peeing for England - bound to pee a lot when you're drinking this much, stands to reason doesn't it, mother! quoth her No 2 daughter .......)  Hee hee.

I concur wholeheartedly about stress and hair loss.  Being told you've got diabetes is exceedingly traumatic actually.  OK you cope with it.  You do so because you know you simply don't have a choice.  But that's on the surface.

My realisation came after about 4 days - they automatically took you into hospital in those days until they could stabilise you and you could jab yourself and they thought you were safe to let out.  Woman in the next bed commented 'Jenny, you're a star jabbing yourself - I'd just die if I had to do that!' and I laughed and said without even thinking 'Well I'd 'just die' if I *didn't*, Brenda!' and finished me jab.  And then burst out crying over what I'd said ........ so watch out for that, it has a nasty tendency to creep up behind you when you aren't expecting it and you wonder what's hit you and why now? and of course think it's just you - well it ain't you and it wasn't me.  It was and is, diabetes ......

That does stop.  And you do get used to it.  But - like your Mum also probably says 'Better the devil you know, than the devil you don't' - so use all the resources now available to you to learn all you can about the thing - because and I expect your headmaster told you this as he told us when we were about 10 years old - Knowledge is power !

Good luck.

And never ever stop asking questions.  I haven't ......


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 11, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Hiya
> 
> You just replayed a video of me and my mum, pre-diagnosis in 1972. Nah, don't be daft mother. I think I'm just a bit tired and a bit run down (and drinking gallons and losing weight and peeing for England - bound to pee a lot when you're drinking this much, stands to reason doesn't it, mother! quoth her No 2 daughter .......) Hee hee.
> 
> ...


 
Beautifully put ! 

Rob


----------



## Klocky (Nov 11, 2011)

Hiya Rissy, I'm liking you already, you're such a chatty soul.


----------



## slipper (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi RissyKay, welcome.


----------



## RissyKay (Nov 11, 2011)

I know what you mean about it jumping at you out of the blue! I have had my fair share of bursting into tears all of a sudden! Most of the time I'm absolutely fine then out of nowhere I blabbing my heart out! I think that puts my other half on edge as he knows there is nothing he can do but give me a cuddle and be there, he is the type of person who always has to be able to do something and when he can't he feels useless =( 

I don't know what I would have done without him during all this he has been my rock!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 11, 2011)

Round of applause for your man!

Big hugs and lots of em are needed.  For the rest of his life tell him!  LOL


----------



## Blythespirit (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi Rissy and welcome aboard. I'm glad you are chatty, we like chatty! 

You've already had such a lot of positive and helpful comments, and it sounds like you have a good attitude so I reckon you'll be just fine. A supportive OH as well, you lucky thing! Bless him, he sounds like he doesn't know what to do for the best, but cuddles are always good. 

I look forward to reading more from you and getting to know you better. XXXXX


----------



## am64 (Nov 11, 2011)

hi welcome from me too ...another chatty one when i have time to come on these days ....i identify with the bursting into tears stuff aswell especially when first dx its a bit like a grief for your past life ...but stick around here and the good folk on this forum will help you out as much as they can x


----------



## RissyKay (Nov 12, 2011)

Don't worry am64 I'm not planning on going anywhere! I already feel like part of a big family  and to be honest just talking with other diabetics has lifted my spirits! I even woke up with a reading of 7.7! =) which hasn't happened in a while!!! he he


----------

